# Search word to find the most common used terms in document



## hubie (Aug 28, 2008)

Is there a function in word that will tell me which words have been used the most in a document? Such as:

the: 8 times
and: 6 times
john: 3 times

etc


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi hubie,

See: http://groups.google.com/group/microsoft.public.word.vba.general/msg/244b0e7e3b956105?hl=en When you copy the code from there and paste it into Word's macro editor, you'll find a number of lines were broken by the posting process. Those lines will appear in red type. Simply delete the carriage return at the end of the line to combine it with the next line.

The macro compiles a sorted table showing the frequency with which any given word appears in a document. Words not required for inclusion in the count can be excluded by activating two lines of code that have been comment out under 'Set up excluded words'.

For a list of the 500 most common words in the english language, which you might want to incorporate into your 'Excludes' list, see:
http://www.world-english.org/english500.htm


----------

